# Horse-riding children sport exchange programme in Belarus



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Just saying, but...
I wouldn't want to go to any riding school, regardless of location, that rides ther horses in a chambon _or _a double bridle with a flash noseband. Seems kind of excessive.

Sounds great in theory though. Knock yourself out.


----------



## Germida (May 21, 2010)

Dear guests!

I would kindly announce a new place of possible horse-riding experience and just a very warm place for your kids in Belarus -- Vitebsk-City. 










This is a nice location only 3km from the City in a nice park "Mazurino". All our children are from 10 till 20 years of age and their parents are very kind and friendly to all new relationships!

Please mind this is not a horce-riding school! This is a leasure-spending place with horces. 


































Welcome to Belarus!!! Please call us: +375 29 2909512


----------

